# Moving to Vanocuer in August 2010 from Dubai



## Dalyag (Jul 31, 2010)

*Moving to Vancouver in August 2010 from Dubai*

Hi Guys, 

We are a family of 2 adults and 3 children ages from 7 years old, 8 year old and 10 year old and we are moving to Vancouver from Dubai on 19th August 2010.

We are very excited ...... but we are finding a hard time trying to find a two bed room apartment - unfurnished, down town Vancouver and next to elementary schools and shopping malls and public transportation.

Any ideas on a good family neighborhood? and any contacts in finding nice apartments ..... what about the elementary schools in down town Vancouver.

Is anyone else moving from Dubai to Vancouver in August? this is our first visit we were in Toronto two years back and have already done our landing in Toronto and now we are going to settle in Vancouver ....... but we know no one ....

Any advice on where to stay best, neighborhood wise , schools .... down town is our preference, since we will not have a car at first. 

Thank you


----------

